# Atlas MicroJack Reinforcement Kits



## apeezie289

So is this a shim to take up the factory clearance?


----------



## HullMarineProducts

apeezie289 said:


> So is this a shim to take up the factory clearance?


It is not a shim. It is a bracket with welded studs that replaces the weak bolt in aluminum configuration as designed from the factory. There are a few things going on different than the original design, but ultimately it eliminates how the factory design is prone to allowing movement in other directions than up/down.


----------



## apeezie289

Gotcha, so what's the procedure for installation?


----------



## HullMarineProducts

apeezie289 said:


> Gotcha, so what's the procedure for installation?


Attached instructions are the first go at it.


----------



## jay.bush1434

@TX_Brad you should look into this for your 90...


----------



## HullMarineProducts

All - I've sold out of my first batch of these - so far the response has been great. Thank you to the select few that got in on the first run.

I've just placed an order for the next batch of kits so please let me know if you'd like one before the Spring/Summer rolls around!


----------



## CKEAT

Sign me up, I need one for a build that will be starting end of next month.


----------



## Labsrule

CKEAT said:


> Sign me up, I need one for a build that will be starting end of next month.


Yep - I need one as well. So far so good but mine wobbles on the way up and I am thinking fail is coming soon.


----------



## apeezie289

@HullMarineProducts I'll take one too sir!


----------



## HullMarineProducts

I have three kits left in this incoming batch that are not spoken for already. Let me know if you’d like one, they will ship out by the end of this week.

Even if you don’t make this lot, my machine shop is only about two weeks out. Get ready for warmer weather now!

Thank you for all the support thus far. Hoping to get some more goodies developed for the community in the near future.


----------



## apeezie289

HullMarineProducts said:


> I have three kits left in this incoming batch that are not spoken for already. Let me know if you’d like one, they will ship out by the end of this week.
> 
> Even if you don’t make this lot, my machine shop is only about two weeks out. Get ready for warmer weather now!
> 
> Thank you for all the support thus far. Hoping to get some more goodies developed for the community in the near future.


Are there any design differences between this batch and next? 

If no differences then I'll take next available. Let me know


----------



## HullMarineProducts

The design has not changed. Have this batch ready to ship. Again, I have three unspoken for


----------



## HullMarineProducts

Two kits left in this batch.


----------



## HullMarineProducts

All of these have been sold. I have machined parts for more kits on order. I should have new parts in about 10 business days. The first 10 will go for $150. After that the price is going to increase to $165. I appreciate the support thus far and hopefully everyone is seeing the benefits of this product!


----------



## HullMarineProducts

HullMarineProducts said:


> All of these have been sold. I have machined parts for more kits on order. I should have new parts in about 10 business days. The first 10 will go for $150. After that the price is going to increase to $165. I appreciate the support thus far and hopefully everyone is seeing the benefits of this product!


Machine shop is taking a bit longer than usual. I just got notification from them that my parts are scheduled to ship this Wednesday (17th) so for anyone that has ordered a kit recently, I should have these shipping out by week's end. I have 13 that are unspoken for as of right now.

I am also going to start offering a replacement long bolt and spacer as an option or separate purchase for the kit. This will replace the 9.5" bolt, nut and aluminum spacers on either side of the actuator since many folks have issues with these and need to cut them out for service.

As another note - I have decided to keep the price at $150 per kit plus shipping and have *launched my webstore at my website*. I have flat rate shipping for the lower 48 at the moment for $15 via UPS. Please visit www.hullmarineproducts.com to order! Thank you everyone for the continued support.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I will definitely recommend these kits to all my customers with microjackers.


----------



## m32825

I installed my kit yesterday. I laughed out loud when I saw how easily the brackets move with everything tightened down. Good job on the design!

-- Carl


----------



## HullMarineProducts

Finally got parts from the machine shop. Just shipped out to everyone that was waiting on a kit and have four more ready to go. Will have 10 more kits here before the end of the week as well. I really appreciate everyone's patience!

Please reach out if you're thinking of getting one so I can gauge interest for my next order quantity! Get ready for summertime!


----------



## HullMarineProducts

Just wanted to drop an update. I have 9 more of these left in stock. I have spare actuator hardware kits as well, complete with spacers and 9.5" long SS bolt. This is already available as an add-on but will make it a separate option on the website as well.


----------



## HullMarineProducts

Almost out of stock on these - have 20 more on the way - should be here in a week!


----------



## HullMarineProducts

Got a whole bundle of these ready to go - offering a 4th of July special as well!

*15% off your order with promo code FOURTH. Will be valid through Monday the 5th*.


----------



## C Brueckner

Hey all, I just installed the reinforcement kit on a brand new micro jacker. Ever straight out of the box with the kit (no motor hanging on the jack plate) i can see the plate having a little wobble at the initial up and initial down movements. Has anyone else had this same outcome??


----------



## Smackdaddy53

C Brueckner said:


> Hey all, I just installed the reinforcement kit on a brand new micro jacker. Ever straight out of the box with the kit (no motor hanging on the jack plate) i can see the plate having a little wobble at the initial up and initial down movements. Has anyone else had this same outcome??


That is not any fault of the reinforcement kit, that is the shitty engineering of the jack plate with an off center actuator. Hull’s kit greatly reduces the movement. I have installed three, one just two days ago and have had several Chittums in my shop with the kits installed from Chittum’s shop. There is nothing to cure that movement, only limit it.


----------



## C Brueckner

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That is not any fault of the reinforcement kit, that is the shitty engineering of the jack plate with an off center actuator. Hull’s kit greatly reduces the movement. I have installed three, one just two days ago and have had several Chittums in my shop with the kits installed from Chittum’s shop. There is nothing to cure that movement, only limit it.


Thats what i was thinking. I didnt operate it before I installed the kit so i had nothing to base it off of. It really is a poor design haha. Keeping it lubricated and clean and hopefully i will get years and years of use. Just a weekend warrior not a guide.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

C Brueckner said:


> Thats what i was thinking. I didnt operate it before I installed the kit so i had nothing to base it off of. It really is a poor design haha. Keeping it lubricated and clean and hopefully i will get years and years of use. Just a weekend warrior not a guide.


At least you are starting out with the kit, you should have seen how much slop was in the last plate before I removed it yo install the kit. The actuator was barely able to move it and when it did the whole outboard jerked left and right a solid inch both ways and you could push the motor forward and backward about the same. This binding is what kills the actuators so fast.
Stuart said you had to cut the actuator bolt off the brand new plate...they don’t lube the bolt before they slide the aluminum sleeves on and dissimilar metal corrosion seizes it up even it has never seen saltwater or been installed.


----------



## C Brueckner

Smackdaddy53 said:


> At least you are starting out with the kit, you should have seen how much slop was in the last plate before I removed it yo install the kit. The actuator was barely able to move it and when it did the whole outboard jerked left and right a solid inch both ways and you could push the motor forward and backward about the same. This binding is what kills the actuators so fast.
> Stuart said you had to cut the actuator bolt off the brand new plate...they don’t lube the bolt before they slide the aluminum sleeves on and dissimilar metal corrosion seizes it up even it has never seen saltwater or been installed.


Yup, straight out of the box that aluminum sleeve wouldn’t come off. I also added a little marine bearing grease to that stuff. . What kind of grease are you using thats red? I’m wondering if that would be better then the green Auto Zone marine bearing grease? The kit was super tight fitting. One side the stainless sleeves fit perfect and the other side they were very tight. After some grease they fit and operate smooth now.


----------



## CKEAT

Lucas Red ‘N’ Tacky. Any good marine grease is good though. Just expensive if it says “Marine”


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CKEAT said:


> Lucas Red ‘N’ Tacky. Any good marine grease is good though. Just expensive if it says “Marine”


You been spying on me son?


----------



## CKEAT

Nope 🤣, saw it in previous post.


----------



## TX_Brad

jay.bush1434 said:


> @TX_Brad you should look into this for your 90...


Prophecy???


----------



## jay.bush1434

TX_Brad said:


> Prophecy???


Maybe an unlucky guess. All this micro jackplate failure talk has me nervous, especially since I leave Wednesday for the Sheepy...


----------



## TX_Brad

jay.bush1434 said:


> Maybe an unlucky guess. All this micro jackplate failure talk has me nervous, especially since I leave Wednesday for the Sheepy...


I'll have a complete spare jack plate ready for you by then, you can bring it with you lol


----------



## Marshdweller08

TX_Brad said:


> I'll have a complete spare jack plate ready for you by then, you can bring it with you lol


Give him the 2" ratchet strap too. It'll come in handy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jay.bush1434 said:


> Maybe an unlucky guess. All this micro jackplate failure talk has me nervous, especially since I leave Wednesday for the Sheepy...


Shit, if you just talk to @sjrobin about his Micro you will feel all warm and fuzzy. I’m sure we’ve all just been doing something wrong to make these fantastic marvels of engineering fail repeatedly...or he just got one of the limited edition models.


----------



## sjrobin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Shit, if you just talk to @sjrobin about his Micro you will feel all warm and fuzzy. I’m sure we’ve all just been doing something wrong to make these fantastic marvels of engineering fail repeatedly...or he just got one of the limited edition models.


I love these ms jack plate episodes.


----------



## sjrobin

Now jackplate components made of epoxy and carbon fiber would be a real improvement.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> I love these ms jack plate episodes.


Did you check yours for cracks?


----------



## HullMarineProducts

Once I get my plate out for the microskiffs and then upsize it for 300s I am going to seriously look at additive manufacturing something high end... Try to make a jackplate out of 3D printed stainless or titanium and see how light I can make it. Need to start small though, lol.


----------



## sjrobin

HullMarineProducts said:


> Once I get my plate out for the microskiffs and then upsize it for 300s I am going to seriously look at additive manufacturing something high end... Try to make a jackplate out of 3D printed stainless or titanium and see how light I can make it. Need to start small though, lol.


Now you are thinking outside the box.


----------



## HullMarineProducts

C Brueckner said:


> Hey all, I just installed the reinforcement kit on a brand new micro jacker. Ever straight out of the box with the kit (no motor hanging on the jack plate) i can see the plate having a little wobble at the initial up and initial down movements. Has anyone else had this same outcome??


Can't believe I'm just replying to this comment, must have slipped through the cracks. This has come up many times before and I want to address two things:

1. The Atlas Micro is designed in such a way that both the transom and engine sides of the jackplate rely on the rigidity of what is mounted to it. There exist very little structural member between the port and starboard sides for both the transom and engine brackets. You will undoubtedly see what many call "wobble" without the plate mounted to a fixed structure and a fixed structure mounted to where the engine goes. This can be reduced/eliminated by designing a plate with rigid structures on both sides, which my upcoming plate has.

2. The Atlas Micro actuator is designed to be run in a vertical position. Running the actuator while sitting horizontal (on the table or floor) will cause the fluid in the reservoir to not sit atop where the gear pump gears need to retrieve fluid once a certain amount is moved from the reservoir to the cylinder. This may cause some issues with running the actuator to full stroke while sitting horizontal.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## John Stark

HullMarineProducts said:


> Hello, I'm Tyler Hull!
> 
> Some of you may have already seen my post in the Boat Yard Basics forums regarding the Atlas Micro Reinforcement Kits that myself and a friend of mine created. If not, link is here (Atlas Micro Reinforcement Kit).
> 
> Long story short, my friend who is a local fabricator (and avid microskiff enthusiast) gave me a suggestion of some modifications to the Atlas plate that a lot of microskiff folks have issues with. I decided to use this along with some other ideas I've had for a while to initiate my own small business that I've dreamed of starting for quite some time.
> 
> There are a couple folks on this forum that have installed these kits to beef up and reinforce their Atlas Micros and have had some kind words to say about the effectiveness. I mounted a test unit up in my garage with a Suzuki 115 (425lbs) and it runs smooth as butter. This design eliminates some of the issues with the original design that allow too much slop straight from the factory and after use, which prevents walking and binding that eventually leads to actuator failure. I have had a few folks scoff at the price but I can assure you that they are made with high quality components and final kitting occurs in my backyard shop in Wilmington, NC.
> 
> I have used 316SS for all metallic components and incorporate UHMW film to segregate any stainless components from aluminum to reduce the impact of galvanic corrosion. Additionally, the design allows for a higher clamp-load on the load bearing studs/bolts so that you don't encounter the fatigue and loosening that the original design undergoes.
> 
> Price is currently $150 plus shipping from NC. The only modification to your Atlas Micro is the drilling of the four 1/2"-13 threaded holes in the transom plates to 0.500" to accommodate the reinforcement plate and studs.
> 
> My website is www.hullmarineproducts.com - as of right now you can order by sending me a PM. I am still working on getting the site up and running with a full function web-store.
> 
> I'm happy to give out my email and phone number via PM or by website inquiry but in the sake of not receiving a plethora of spam on my cell or email I won't post it directly here for now. Happy to chat and here to help!
> 
> 
> View attachment 159807
> View attachment 159808
> View attachment 159809
> View attachment 159810
> 
> View attachment 159812
> View attachment 159813


I really like that kit


----------

